# Wholesale Screen Print Transfer Vendors



## Southernsoph (Mar 4, 2014)

I have been using FM Expressions for my Custom Heat Transfers and their prices are amazing but I am looking for another Wholesale supplier of Custom Heat Print Transfers that has better customer service but comparable prices. I searched the internet but can't find anyone that can beat the .15 cent one color print ($22) set up fee. Any help out there, I am searching for a new vendor for my business.


----------



## jleampark (Sep 6, 2007)

I don't think you're going to find anyone cheaper than $0.15.

Semo Imprints is the closest I've found at $0.75 for 7x12 (minimum 50). 

I've been happy with Semo, Seay Graphics, and Transfer Express in terms of price and customer service and I use F&M on occasion. I find each one has their strengths. 

I look at them as different tools in my tool case. A Phillips screwdriver is great but I wouldn't use it in every situation.


----------



## myknj (Jan 13, 2013)

I agree about Semo. 

They are good communicators and I think the transfer quality is great.


----------



## ehas0430 (Dec 24, 2014)

hey, just tried to respond to your message but your box is full

email me at [email protected]


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

Never had an issue with F&M......But had some problems elsewhere so F&M is always my 1st choice....


----------

